# Shreveport FT



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Only news Ive head is that its raining, but at Shreveport thats not really news.

Good Luck to all competing.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Trial was suspended after 7 dogs ran. Lot's of thunder boomers in the area, in fact I think they are having tornado warning there as well.

Aaron*


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anything happened yet?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The qual had 5 dogs going to the last series. Don't know the placements ...

4
5
12
14
16


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Qual Results

1st- 4 / Edwards
2nd- 12 / Edwards
3rd- 5 / Miles
4th - 14 / Trahan
RJ - 16 / Hutchason


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open has 16 or 17 more dogs to run on Sat am. Had a two and a half hour delay for thunderstorms this morning. Forecast is for more storms tomorrow.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Open call backs anyone???


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

LukesMom said:


> Open call backs anyone???



*42 back to the land blind. Sorry don't know numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if they finished the land blind?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to the 4th:

1,?,4,5,6,11,15,22,23,28,33,38,41,43,45,46



Open to the water blind:

1,2,6,7,8,12,14,15,18,20,21,22,23,31,34,37,38,42,46,54,55,58,59,60,63,64,66,68,70,71,72,73,74,75

They were a little over half-way through with the water-blind.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

BIG congrats to John Glasgow for Katies 1st in the Qual & Boby & Shanna Farmer for their 2nd. Good going Mark! Have smiling clients!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

*Amateur*

1st - #1 Catcher/Tom Brian
2nd - #4 Caddy/Kevin Savio
3rd - #11 Maxie/Kevin Savio
4th - #43 Hank/Chilton Miles

RJ - #38 Canaille/Lee Jolley

several Jams but don't know them


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Tom & Catcher.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

*OPEN*

1st - #64 Marley/Farmer
2nd - #8 Pacer/Farmer
3rd - #20 Pride/Smith
4th - #21 Luke/Schrader

RJ - #37 Truman/Schrader

Jams
Rooster/Schrader
Boo/Milligan
Diva/Hearnsberger
Tommie/Schrader
Ransom/Edwards
Roux/Schrader
Danny/Schrader
Lexie/Stupka
Roux/Price
Cash/Farmer
Mister/Watson


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Marley, Pacer, & Cash. That makes Marley a FC.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> *Amateur*
> 
> 1st - #1 Catcher/Tom Brian
> 2nd - #4 Caddy/Kevin Savio
> ...


*Way to go Tom, Kevin and Chip!*


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah!!! Congrats to Pacer, Dewitt and Farmer 2nd in the open


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> *OPEN*
> 
> 1st - #64 Marley/Farmer
> 2nd - #8 Pacer/Farmer
> ...


Yahoo Pacer!!!! Congrats J D!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Katie, Angelo and Jacob

Pacer has been running really well for Danny this spring
I can’t wait for Danny to roll through Colorado
Then I’ll get to try my hand at handling

I was hoping to be at Bluebonnet next week but won’t make it
So when you see Pacer running in the Am
It will be the other DeWitt handling

Mike thanks for the updates
I found out about Pacer before Danny could call
(I think I wore out the refresh button)
it is people like you that make RTF such a great site


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

J D So happy for you and Pacer!!! I wish you the best of luck this spring running him!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrads to kevin on the Am placements. Also Bobby and Shanna for the QAA on Arrow. Good job mark on the First and second in the Q

Thanks to the SBRC gang and the judges and workers.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats DeWitt on Pacer's second.

Congrats to Kevin Savio on this second and third in the Am!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Kevin's second with Caddy qualifies her for the Natoinal Am. Congratulations Kevin, Mimi, and Mark!!!!!!

Thanks to all the club members, volunteers, judges, and contestants who made it a great weekend in spite of a few hours of inclement weather.

Congratulations to all who placed and finished the trial!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats to Linda Noga with Ruger's Jam, not bad for a 2.5 year old and his second Am, keep up the good work!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Congrats to Linda Noga with Ruger's Jam, not bad for a 2.5 year old and his second Am, keep up the good work!


I second that. Very impressive for a dog that age. There are actually 3 dogs 3 or younger that are really nice dogs on Schrader's truck.

Congrats to Bill Schrader on having 6 dogs finish the Open out of 13 entered (not including Annie who had to scratch after 3rd).


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Congrats to Linda Noga with Ruger's Jam, not bad for a 2.5 year old and his second Am, keep up the good work!


:grin: I ditto this comment! Congrats, Ms. Linda!!


----------

